

How To Build a 'Dynamic' Config Class in PHP - najafali
http://phpwarrior.net/blog/how-to-build-a-dynamic-config-class-in-php/

======
najafali
There's no harm in doing it that way. By convention across my classes though I
declare properties private and provide access via public getter methods.

The reason I use getters instead of direct access to properties (especially in
PHP) is you can hide a lot of laziness behind them (i.e. database runs, object
initialization etc) while at the same time providing a consistent interface to
client code.

------
jawngee
Why would you mock this as a function call and not use __get() so that it
shows up as a property:

$config->databaseUrl;

versus

$config->getDatabaseUrl();

?

